# Steam runs out before it’s finished heating the milk.



## Mounsj (Mar 18, 2021)

My Sage Barista Express is running out of steam before it heats/froths the milk. If I then run some water through without the group head in place it will steam again. I regularly clean and descale the machine and wand, in fact I've been descaling the wand weekly but it seems to be getting worse. Whereas this would happen occasionally it now happens every time I make a Cappuccino.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It can't run out of water when steaming unless the reservoir gets low. There may be a time limit on steaming but I have never found one even when doing a much larger jug than Sage supply.

More info needed. Best option is a video with sound showing the symptoms including steam coming back after water going out of the brew head.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Also how hard does your water supplier reckon your tap water is and when you descale the steam wand what exactly do you do.


----------



## N0rmanski (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm wondering if your steam switch isn't fully activating when you turn it... does the water/steam light come on and make a knocking sound when you're steaming? If not you need a new steam switch.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It could be all sorts but rather unusual.


----------

